# betta fight



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

On monday one of my betta found a way across the divider and got his a$$ kicked. I thought his eye would get better on it's own with clean warm water but it doesn't look like it.

Can anyone suggest anything to help heal his eye?

right after the fight

















this morning


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it my imagination, or is his eye looking a little better?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Awe! His poor little fins are all toren up too.. looks to me like his eye is healing pretty well so far!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

the day after the fight his eye looked a little better, like how it is now. it's still pretty big and cloudy and isn't getting any better since tuesday so Im wondering if theres anything I could use to help heal him up faster??


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

good clean warm water and a little salt... The salt will help with his slim coat and help him heal faster.... You could add Betta Fix or Melafix etc etc... I don't trust melafix myself


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a better pic of how it look today. It looks like his eye could be falling off 

could I use salt if i have plants in the tank? i have ferns, moss, marimos, and bacopa. I heard bettafix/melafix is bad for bettas so i won't be using them.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

use 1 tsp per gallon it won't hurt your plants.... it's just help mister betta form a good slim coat...

also an indian almond leaf.... natural betta medicine

p.s. don't use table salt.... aquarium salt or 100 % natural sea salt with no iodine...


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i have api aquariam salt but 10 teaspoon for my 10g seems like a lot??

I\ve been meaning to get some IAL.. now seems like a good time... do you know where to get them locally?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

1 teaspoon per 2.5 gallon!

Btw... just let it heal! I'm told that it's actually white blood cells helping it heal the eye, and eventually it heals! Just give it a week, i use to have it alot when my stupid oscars fight!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not alot actually I think It comes out to less than 1ppm

I wouldn't give advice to kill your fish or plants

call april or the canadian aquatic guys... they should have them...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got my indian almond leaves in the mail so if you want one of mine you can have it....


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

You could always do a salt water bath.... that way you aren't salting your tank...

Use water from the tank add salt 1 tsp per liter is a good safe amount fish him out and stick him in. WATCH HIM CLOSE when he starts to get stressed fish him out and put him back in the tank... it'll help him form a good healthy slim coat, and you won't be adding salt to his tank.

http://www.bubblenest.com/betta-fish/health/health-11.php

here are some other betta fish keepers posting on baths...

I've used salt baths with goldfish.... works wonders! Haven't done it with a betta yet but imagine it works just as well.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i added 8 tsp of aquariam salt to the 10g last night and his eye looks a little better already 

thanks for offering a IAL but i'll just buy some instead of taking one of yours


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Good that's perfect.... it'll help.... The reason you want to use more than the 1 tsp per 2.5 gallon is because you are treating.... The one tsp per 2.5 gallon is prevenative medicine. Fights off Velvet and other fungus attacks etc... 

It's no problem at all I'd gladly give you one of my IAL's as i have 10 Beautiful A++ ones... And I'd like to help! You can use both the leaf and the salt at the same time with no harm... Or boil the leaf to make a black water extract. That you then add to tanks as needed....


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

How's he doing?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

not good  

I think he might be going blind... he swims around aimlessly now and has lots of trouble finding his food. Out of all my bettas he use to have the sharpest vision, he could see and get a peice of food falling from anywhere in the tank but now he can't even if its in front of him  I'll see if I can get some pics right now


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

what have you been doing?

lots of water changes?

have you been replaceing the salt with each water change?

any other meds?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

so far i've been doing 100 % WC every coueple days and adding fresh salt with each time (it's a 10g with 4 males)

heres some pics I just took right now. theres one of his good eye for reference of what it should look like


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

look like he's still got some healing to do.... I've got some food I can give you that he can't resist.... Live White Worms..... If he doesn't eat those then there is something else wrong....


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

its been a couple weeks now and not much improvement.. Maybe he will never heal?? Is their a med I could try or best to just stick with the Salts?

He's got a good appitite he's just having problems finding the food through his messed up eye. I'd love to use live food for my guys but im way to squeemish to try 

edit: I just looked at the last pics i pposted last week and it looks like he's getting worse


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I looked at the first pictures and he does look better to me... You could try an anti bacterial product tetracyclin.... 

Besides not seeing well out of the eye there's nothing that seems wrong with him? 

I Have a blackskirt tetra with one eye... Got him that way... He's been growning like mad. He swims with a slight list to one side but he finds food no problem and eats well and is very active! He's the Boss fish in his home... Got him with a bunch of other blackskirts.... traded them for fudge and kept him.... He's Bloomed every since he's been by himself. He was always kept seperate from the skool of other Blackskirts when they were there....

Your also welcome to try an indian almond leaf... It means no water changes for a week though to let the tannis and other good stuff seep into the water...

The Indian Almond Leaf is a natural anti bactrial product.... and it would be free!

Your welcome to it...


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

he does have one other problem. its unrelated to his fight. I posted it before but i got no help  trying again...

3 or 4 months ago i noticed this hard looking white mass protruding from under his gill....these pics from when i first noticed it... its gotten bigger now and goes up more to his pectoral fin than before. I will try to get better pics.

any ideas?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

made a new topic for the growth..this post and the above post can be deleted


----------

